
Hamiltonian Paths in Antiquity (Knuth's 2016 Christmas Lecture) – 6pm - Terribledactyl
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/musings.html
======
Terribledactyl
Please forgive the heavily altered titled. Free lecture from Knuth open the
public at Stanford.

